# Vacuum Pump DIY Video



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey everyone. A lot of folks have asked me about doing more DIY videos. So I finally got a chance to do one on a 2.5. This video will also help if you are installing the vacuum pump delete kit. Hopefully it can help save some headache. It is a pretty easy job. It just takes some time.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Charles :beer:

Should go well with the DIY thread that is just pictures and instructions for those folks who are more visual learners.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome video, Charles. :thumbup:


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Jun 23, 2014)

Nicely done :thumbup:. Have you finished your garage project?


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome video, Charles.


Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humble Mechanic (Jun 16, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> Nicely done . Have you finished your garage project?


Yea the big stuff is finished. Now I have 10,000 loose ends to finish up. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

